# Bald eagle



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went fishing, saw an eagle flying around, caught these three fishes then went to walmart and got some m&ms because I like them


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

How many pots have you smoken today? :blink: Awesome fish! I bet those were a blast to fight from shore :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gotta be peanut or peanut butter M&Ms though.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

aquatic argobull said:


> How many pots have you smoken today? :blink: Awesome fish! I bet those were a blast to fight from shore :thumbsup:


Lmao


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Those things are a blast from the sand. Nice catch and love the pithy report.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

The longer I think about this the funnier it gets. Nice fish


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

are they Drum's ?


Dark Chocolate peanut M&M's for me


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

HisName said:


> are they Drum's ?
> 
> 
> Dark Chocolate peanut M&M's for me


Black Drums and I am guessing the M&M's are the good ol regular ones.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes that was funny


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bald Eagles*

We have two active eagle nests in Escambia. The newest is off Gulf Beach Hwy north of the beach shown. The other is on Perdido Bay. I have seen the eagles from the Perdido nest many times.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hadn't seen them lately but about 2 months ago there was a pair hanging out in the swamp across from boats at Sherman.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

What about those nests off hwy 90 bridge going into Pace? I have noticed eagles fishing over there by Jims fish camp but wondered if those are eagle nests or GBH nests.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

For you folks that like eagles, here is a photo I took from my backyard. For you folks that like m&ms, here is a photo of the m&ms I got yesterday. Today was a slow fishing day...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

swore I saw an Bald Eagle in Molino last week.... anybody else seen it?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Peanut Butter is where it's at!

Cool pic of the eagle too.


----------

